# Seeking a Certified Coder



## blufrogg (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello All,

Wee Care Pediatrics is looking for a fulltime certified coder with at least one year experience if you are interested please give Pia Green a call at 801-927-1553 and or Greg Carlson at 801-927-1632, We are a fun group of women to work with and are laid back, but also know when to get the job. 

Thank you 
Chris Jeppson CPC


----------



## kymberlyz (Jul 22, 2013)

Where is this position located?


----------



## ckroger (Jul 22, 2013)

Where are you located? Can this be done remotely? I'm in Oklahoma. 580-660-6551
Candy Rogers, CPC


----------



## venkatbharathi@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2013)

Can this be done remote?

Bharathi Kuppa, CPC


----------

